# Bolton 12 Beam Engine



## deeferdog (Jul 31, 2017)

Done. Very pleased. Can't believe I built this. Cheers, Peter


----------



## jayville (Jul 31, 2017)

:thumbup:well done Pete....cheers clem


----------



## Cogsy (Jul 31, 2017)

Very nice indeed. Great job!


----------



## ShopShoe (Jul 31, 2017)

Very Nice.

I like your choice of colors and the attention you paid to the details make this stand out.

Thank You for posting,

--ShopShoe


----------



## michael-au (Jul 31, 2017)

That is a really nice looking engine, great work


----------



## SilverSanJuan (Jul 31, 2017)

Congrats, Peter!  Great job on this one.  I love the colors as well. :thumbup:


----------



## Herbiev (Jul 31, 2017)

Well done Pete. Beautiful engine.


----------



## deeferdog (Jul 31, 2017)

Thanks to everyone, here is a link which shows just how big this thing is. Cheers, Peter  https://youtu.be/x4ZBOIPsBbU


----------



## nautilus29 (Aug 1, 2017)

Wow great build!  Do you know how many hours you have in it?


----------



## minh-thanh (Aug 1, 2017)

Very nice !


----------



## deeferdog (Aug 1, 2017)

Roughly 900 hours, around A$300- A$400 materials. Cheers Peter.


----------



## Johno1958 (Aug 1, 2017)

You would have to be    Over The Moon    with how that turned out.

Cheers
John


----------



## rrocky (Oct 14, 2018)

Great work


----------

